# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Elixir meds

## Rawdata01

Stumbled upon a lab called Elixir-meds. Anyone ever heard of this one? Def not US domestic, I tried there winny a while back and it was on point but their oils seemed to be kinda crap.

----------


## almostgone

Sorry, but your picture had to be taken down. The URL/contact was visible which is against our rules.

I may be mistaken, but I think one of our UK members ran their test and wasn't impressed.

----------


## Rawdata01

> Sorry, but your picture had to be taken down. The URL/contact was visible which is against our rules.
> 
> I may be mistaken, but I think one of our UK members ran their test and wasn't impressed.


Sorry brother. I didnt realize. The oils were shit for sure. Orals were great though. 

Ill try to edit a bit before posting up photos. Again my apologies

----------


## almostgone

> Sorry brother. I didn’t realize. The oils were shit for sure. Orals were great though. 
> 
> I’ll try to edit a bit before posting up photos. Again my apologies


Not a problem! We all miss a detail on things now and then.

----------

